# She was pastel lavender and white



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

I was looking at the bettas in a petco and found a female labeled as a crown tail male ( 98% sure she is female ). Next to all the boys she looked... Not very exciting. She was a pastel purple and white with stress stripes. All the other bettas looked happy... I thought she must have been sitting there for a long time. I knew that wasn't her true color when I got her and I'm really kicking myself for not taking a picture because OVER NIGHT she went from the color of this half moon male betta

TO THIS ADORABLE GIRL

I have seen color before and afters but not like this
heated clean tanks man. Magical
I got her cause I was afraid no one would pick her and I'm so happy I did ; u ;
Any one have name suggestions ?


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow! So pretty!

I 99% sure it's a male. The fins in the first pic are way to long and the body is to long as well. Females are very compact (as someone here said, I have horrible memory on some things). He hardly looks like a crowntail...


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I believe that's a CT male. The fins are quite long, does 'she' have short ventrals?


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

( male female guess drops to 50/50 ) 
This bab confuses me cause I could have sworn I saw an egg spot. But the fins are so long, but I have nevwer seen stress stripes so prominent on a male ( head explodes ) I will have to take a closer look at the babe later, don't wanna cup em right now when she/he is so happy


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

Aquastar said:


> Wow! So pretty!
> 
> I 99% sure it's a male. The fins in the first pic are way to long and the body is to long as well. Females are very compact (as someone here said, I have horrible memory on some things). He hardly looks like a crowntail...


JUST WANNA CLARIFY TO EVERY ONE THE FIRST PICTURE IS NOT HER
JUST A REFRENCE OF HER COLOR BEFORE SHE WAS IN THE TANK
caps lock yeee


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> I believe that's a CT male. The fins are quite long, does 'she' have short ventrals?


they are about the same length as her anal fins


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Shine a flashlight on her to see if she has ovaries.


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

Rather not shine a light on him her like that. I just cupped him/her to check out if there was an egg spot again and stress stripes came on real quick. I am thinking he is a male now. In the store he was bloated a bit and sence he was white I THOUGHT I saw an egg spot but I was mistaken haha
but ether way love this cutie


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

egg spots aren't a reliable way to sex a betta as often times young males will have a false egg spot as well.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

looking at the fins I'd say male. He is just a very very young boy. His eyes are larger and I can see a beard. But OMG he is going to look stunning when he gets large fins!!!!!

edit: this is what my Ct girl looks like: small tail and pelvic fin.


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh my gosh so he's just a babe? AH! I got a lil' cutie. By the way, he is waaaay more purple then in the photos. And he is so pretty ah ; u ; thanks for correcting me on the gender guys!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

yup I'd say he is 8 to 9 weeks old. Once he settles in, I want to see more photos of him for sure! 

and no problem, everyone gets gender wrong, even I do. So it is common. hehe


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

haha and I was all proud of my self thinking I found a mistake pfft. 
He is really that young? Oh man I have always wanted a betta that was younger ( I can wait to see his full beauty ) I get to see him blossom and grow ; v ;
What do I have to look forward to? Will he blossom and be even prettier then now? sence he is young should I feed him different food for growth? Ah I'm so happy!!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

That is my guess you can take a look at the chart to see for yourself. Who knows I could be wrong too.  










oh and just treat him as you would as an adult. He is not too young to be fed blood worms and small pellets. His fins should get longer and the rays will stretch out.


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

When I find a ruler this is happening 
okay good so He is all set on food now!
Thanks alot Tree you were super helpful!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

you're welcome. =) I will look forward in seeing his progress.


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thats a really young boy an maybe u can call him plum or plums or somthing like that.


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

betta fish lover2323 said:


> Thats a really young boy an maybe u can call him plum or plums or somthing like that.


omg Plums
PRINCE PLUM
It is perfect yesssss


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## MissLibby (Jul 8, 2015)

I Loooove your female! I almost bought one that looks almost exactly like hr but more red on her face but ended up with Mango yesterday.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Congrats! He is going to be beautiful!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

MissLibby said:


> I Loooove your female! I almost bought one that looks almost exactly like hr but more red on her face but ended up with Mango yesterday.



Is this for me or for KingPopzy? lol


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

Tree said:


> Is this for me or for KingPopzy? lol


I think its for you friend ; u ;


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I thought so, Your boy has no red on him. And I thought maybe MissLibby just made a mistake on the gender. 

thanks MissLibby. ^^


----------

